# Books Available on Collecting Flashlights



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 13, 2002)

DonL Flashaholic Member # 1427 asked about the author of a flashlight book. Three books have been written on collecting flashlights.

1. Collector’s Digest - Flashlights. 
Published 1995. 142 pages, 5.5 x 8.5 inches. The book illustrates flashlights, related collectibles and flashlight catalog pages in color. It appears to illustrate flashlights from several different collectors. It sells for $12.00, plus shipping. Available from: L-W Book Sales, P.O. Box 69, Gas City, IN 46933.

2. Collecting Flashlights with Value Guide.
Published in 1996 by Schiffer. Written by Stuart Schneider. 166 pages, 8.5 x 11 inches in color. 
The attractive Schneider book illustrates flashlights, related collectibles and flashlight catalogs in alphabetical order. Stuart Schneider is a practicing attorney in New Jersey who has written several books on collecting which have been published by Schiffer. Stuart is an authority on fountain pens. The flashlight book is available from Stuart for $29.95. plus shipping: Write: Stuart Schneider, P.O. Box 64, Teaneck, NJ 07666. email: [email protected].

3. Flashlights with Rarity & Value Guide. Early Flashlight Makers and the First 100 years of Eveready.
Written and Published in 2001 by Bill Utley. 320 pages, 8.5 x 11 inches in color. 
It serves as a reference book with over 2500 illustrations of flashlights and related collectibles. It describes the history of the flashlight and the evolution of dry cell batteries and carbon filament bulbs necessary for the flashlight to become a reality. It covers early flashlight makers, their catalogs, patents and unique flashlights and a detailed, chronological study of Eveready. It sells for $49.95, plus shipping. For a limited time CPF members are offered the book for $39.95, plus shipping. The author is a retired dentist who founded Flashlight Collectors in 1989 and has written 53 quarterly Flashlight Newsletters over the past 13 years. Write: Bill Utley, P.O. Box 4095, Tustin, CA 92781. Email: [email protected]


----------



## DonL (May 13, 2002)

The first book I was able to get a quick search hit on was Stuart Schneider's. It seemed to come up rather quickly when doing a simple search for a book on "collecting" and "flashlights". 

Of course, now that I had learned the complete name of your book, Mr. Utley, and I searched with "flashlight" "rarity" "value" and "guide", barnesandnoble.com gave me a fast response with a reference, but lacked availability information.

Mr. Utley, if you have any copies of your book still available, I would be quite excited to be able to purchase one. Your book sounds quite extensively researched, and the number of illustrations would offer a great reference.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (May 13, 2002)

DonL Flashaholic Member # 1427.

Yes, copies of my book are available.

If you want to oontact me via email and give your approximate address I can determine the amount for shipping.

Bill Utley

[email protected]


----------



## lightlover (May 14, 2002)

Don,
the Schneider book is "quite interesting". 
Bill's book is a solid investment. If you're interested in flashlights, it's a must.
(I did a review of it in the Café, Topic: A Brilliant Book about Flashlights - at Last !! @ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=22&t=000191 ) 

lightlover


----------



## DonL (May 14, 2002)

Thank you both, gentlemen.

Mr. Utley, that's great news. I'll contact you privately.


----------

